# Equinox 2003 Mamas??????????????



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Mamas!!! What's going on w/everyone??

In case you haven't heard, i'm pg w/my third... I was trying to get the band back together!!!!


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Subscribing.








:


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Subbing!

I can't believe our sweeties are almost 3. Kolaiah potty learned about 2 months ago, which is about 6 months earlier than my oldest did. When do they normally learn to count and say their ABCs? K. has known them for quite a while and it seems so early to me.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Uggg! Chloe started peeing & pooping on the potty @ 18 months... We are STILL training!! She pees in her carseat at least 3 times per day. I go through about 6 pairs of underware & pants/shorts per day!! She is driving me nuts!! I know she knows full well what to do, she does it as a control thing... As she does everything else in her life!!! She is a real challenge.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

hehe....Josie has been potty trained for about 4-6 months probably...still wears a diaper at night but will often wake up to go potty..and always wakes up wet anyhow..
lately she has been peeing in her carseat too and has had a few other accidents...kind of weird...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Weird. K has been pretty much accident free for a month. He had a few nighttime wets but none elsewhere.


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Griffin told me he didn't want to wear diapers anymore at Christmas time (27 months I think). I told him that he needed to use the potty and he did. That was it - we have never had an accident. I am so amazed.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Austin was easy (for pee)... in underpants at 2, even through the night. This one is a nightmare!

Also, she doesn't eat, like ever! Unless it is cake or candy... which obviously i limit to a rare occasion. She loves all foods, but will never eat! She'll try anything even weird things for a 2 year old, loves lobster, mushrooms, shrimp, fish, anything... but if served breakfast/lunch/dinner, won't eat at all!! Not even a bite. She is growing like a weed.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi - I just saw this thread...I was (funnily enough) paging through to try to find potty learning advice!

DS is such a cutie - very very sweet. But he is a total creature of habit, and getting him to do new things is difficult (you should have seen the stress we went through transitioning him from his cot into a 'big boy' bed, although he loves his bed now).

So...I've left the potty learning for ages, but we finally started on Saturday. So it's only been 3 days, I know.

He completely has the peeing down - and he has amazing bladder control (he was dry when he woke up this morning). But he is obviously scared to poop on the potty. He'll tell us he needs to go, we'll sit with him for a few minutes and he'll want off. This will happen 2-3 times, and then he'll have an accident.

Any ideas for helping him through this? I don't remember either of my girls having an issue with pooping when they were potty learning, so this is new to me...

Any ideas welcome! (Gosh, I wish we could still search the forums!).


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

mammiska - Hello!! AJ was the same way w/pooping. Actually, he would ask for a diaper, poop, i'd change it and he'd go accident free for the day w/pee. He'd even slept in Underware. i remember he was about 2 months shy of his 4th birthday and he was still doing this for a YEAR, and i was pulling my hair out. I wonder if i can find the post about it... but then he just did it one day.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, I found it... check out this thread!!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=150290


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks very much Tracey - that thread was very helpful - let's me know I'm not alone, as well!

Goodness but this thread got buried fast enough, didn't it? I guess we're all too busy with our almost 3 year olds...

DS has managed to go poop on the potty a couple of times since I posted, so that's great. But he's been holding it in, I think, because it was sore both times he went.







I do seem to remember the same kind of thing with my daughters and that it resolved itself fairly quickly, so here's hoping...

I will be glad when potty learning is over (although I have an almost 10 month old - our last! - so I have this experience to look forward to one more time)...


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2*
trying to get the band back together!!!!









I PM'ed FreeRange & Spruce... if you guys can think of anyone else to PM about our new thread, that would be cool...


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommiska*
I will be glad when potty learning is over (although I have an almost 10 month old - our last! - so I have this experience to look forward to one more time)...

I hear that & i'm pg now... it will never be over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Boo!

Glad to hear all the little'uns are doing well.









love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

MamaP!!! I've missed you so much!! how's everything?

We are working on #3 over here! As are some others from our old crew... How's baby Iris??


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks, Tracey, and congratulations on the blooming baby. I'm super jealous.

Everyone here is ok. Iris is a little peanut, just 15 lbs at 8 months. No teeth and doesn't crawl, either. I don't know, just thinking about it makes me nervous. SHe's certainly not impaired, but it's scary when your kid is "behind" anyway.

love, p


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce*
Iris is a little peanut, just 15 lbs at 8 months. No teeth and doesn't crawl, either. I don't know, just thinking about it makes me nervous. SHe's certainly not impaired, but it's scary when your kid is "behind" anyway.

Griffin was just like that. He didn't get a single tooth until 15 months and didn't crawl until about 10 months. I just decided it was his personality - he was really content to just sit and observe. Very much a 'who needs to crawl when I get watch you from here?' sort of baby. Of course, that didn't stop me from worrying about it at the time...


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi everyone









Nice to see you all here









Quote:

Iris is a little peanut, just 15 lbs at 8 months. No teeth and doesn't crawl, either. I don't know, just thinking about it makes me nervous. SHe's certainly not impaired, but it's scary when your kid is "behind" anyway.
Zoyya was the same way, she didn't even try to roll over until 7+ months. By 11 months she was climbing. No teeth until 13 months. She crawled at 10 months and walked by 11 months. She gets a slow start, but when she puts her mind to it there is no stopping her. She is 15 months and sort of says Mama and Dada and Nurse. No attempts of anything else. She just learned how to wave too. I am worried as 100 was a "late talker" and still is hard to understand at 5. Deshi talked early, but isn't clear at all and stutters (as did 100 unitl recently).

RE: Potty training. Deshi decided to potty train at 18 months, though he still had accidents until recently. Mostly because he doesn't want to stop what he is doing long enough to go pee. Very frustrating. He dribbles out just enough to relieve the pressure then keeps on playing


----------



## beatgirl (Dec 10, 2003)

I havent been on MDC for ages!!!
So good to see some familiar names!
I cant believe my baby girl is going to be 3 in two months and I am so jealous of all your potty training success!
Scarlet has no interest at all.
We are working on it but not forcing the issue...whole other story







:
I feel so blessed to have been able to stay home with her for the first almost 3 years but did recently go back to work full time and it has been really tough on both of us.
I miss this place!!!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beatgirl*
I havent been on MDC for ages!!!
So good to see some familiar names!
I cant believe my baby girl is going to be 3 in two months and I am so jealous of all your potty training success!
Scarlet has no interest at all.
We are working on it but not forcing the issue...whole other story







:
I feel so blessed to have been able to stay home with her for the first almost 3 years but did recently go back to work full time and it has been really tough on both of us.
I miss this place!!!!

Hey girl!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah!! congrats!!!!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh i'm soooo happy everyone is coming back to say hi!!! i am sorry i abandoned again, i've been absolutely swamped lately, and have had no time for the comptuer... then my hard-drive went on me, so i just got a new computer!!

Hey MamaP!! Don't worry... Austin didn't move until like 7/8 months, didn't roll over until like 9 months, didn't crawl till like 11 months, and walked one week after his first bday... you know, they all develop differently...

Chloe is totally potty trained... i think it was a week or two after these posts that she went full on. I was really mean to her (not suggesting what i did to anyone btw!) and told her she was a baby and put on a cloth diaper and made her walk around in it..., she has been peeing and pooping on the potty ever since! I know i'm mean, i was fed up to my eyeballs about it. and it seemed to work... no harm done, i guess.

Hey Beatgirl!! what's up??
Congrats GM on the new babe!!! Hope all went well w/delivery!

I'm on to new and exciting feats... AJ has been diagnosed w/ADHD, he's having all kinds of issues in school and we have charts and rules and things all over my house to make things easier for him... i'm slowly/quickly loosing my f****ing mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know this is mothering.com, and i know we are all supposed to love mothering and are happy to sacrifice, but lately, i hate my life, want to put my kids in daycare and go back to work... i am feeling sooooo un-rewarded for all the work i do every day and all i do is sit around and bitch to my girlfriends and listen to them complain right back...

Thanks for listening... Love, Bitter CTMom!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((HUGS))) I can relate!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi all. Yes it has been awhile. Thanks for starting this thread. DS # 2 just celebrated his 3rd bday. Still working on the potty training. I am encouraging, bribing, being consistent, and not pushing it. He is just like me in so many ways so it doesn't faze me. He is having a hard time pronouncing any word that ends in S or a C that sounds like S. It's not really a lisp but instead more of a sniff. It is REALLY precious but I am keeping an ear out for it should it turn out to be a speech impediment of some sort. He is a lot of fun and his latest thing is dancing. He seems to really have a thing for jazz. He is very healthy. I can count on one hand how many times he has been sick. My experience with him has been so different in that regard.
We are done having babies. 2 bio plus one surrogacy and we have decided to call it a day. I am looking forward to reading more about how all of you are doing. Congrats to those who are preggo again and to those who have already birthed again, and baby dust to those TTC.

DC


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi, all,

As far as the "speech impediment" thing goes, all of them differ in how long it takes them to pronounce certain sounds. From what I understand, boys are more likely than girls to have a little trouble with certain sounds. E is 5 and still works HARD on his "th" sound and his "l" and "r" sounds. (His name has two "L"s in it, he's really unfortunate that it's such a tough sound!)

Magnus also has trouble with "t" at the beginning of words (Fruck, frain, etc)., and with H at the beginning of words. (His new thing is he wants a "hover rocket," whatever that is, for his birthday,and pronounces it "Cover rocket." Pretty cute.

As for the peeing and playing, *freerangemama*, I hear you. W went throught that at 4yo, after potty training when she turned 2. She never had nighttime accidents or anything, but by 4 she was just too busy to stop doing anything and go potty. E is like that now, he wiggles and we make him get up and go pee.









M has NO interest in potty learning, even though we've tried many tactics. I figure I'll give him a few more months and hope he potty trains like the rest of them...BOOM, done. I've never had one of my kids have nighttime accidents or anything, so hopefully waiting has its rewards. The interesting thing is that the girls potty trained on their own by/around their second bday, and E potty trained for good much later (just before he turned 3). Don't know why that is.

Iris is now doing this wierd bouncy thing where she bounces on her bottom and sort of scoots where she wants to be (but not far), and rolls a lot. She still HATES being on her belly, but loves standing holding on to things (and still forgets to hang on....BOOM!). She's got a ton of blond hair and says a lot of words and waves. Her favorite word is "book."







Yay! She claps so hard when you open a book for her, I love it.

I really want one more, but in a while. I hope by the time I'm really ready, hubby will be more open to the idea.

Been a busy busy summer, back in the FD and responding as both a FF and EMT, and also finally finished checking off (again) as a driver. B's been gone a great deal on jobs all over the state and we still haven't gone camping (my favorite thing to do). It's officially autumn here and we've had to scrape ice off the windows of the van the last three mornings.

Hope everyone is doing great!

Love, penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 







He is very healthy. I can count on one hand how many times he has been sick. My experience with him has been so different in that regard.
We are done having babies. 2 bio plus one surrogacy and we have decided to call it a day. I am looking forward to reading more about how all of you are doing. Congrats to those who are preggo again and to those who have already birthed again, and baby dust to those TTC.

DC

All 3 of the youngers have an appt w/ the CNM tomorrow (just a well-kid check, which I normally don't do), and we're a little concerned. E has really bad headaches, they're very debilitating and with our family history, I'm trying not to stress too much or lay too much emphasis on them. M is very healthy and Iris seems heavy as heck to me now, it will be interesting to see how much she weighs. The last two checks, E has lost weight, so it's very important to me to see if he's still losing. He's already a stick (as Karen can attest to), and I don't know if Graves' Disease can happen to kids, but my grandmother had it and I'd like to know if his thyroid is hyper.

On the plus side, he's a little sponge, still, and we just finished making a mock-up of his body, with lungs, brain, heart, bones, muscle, etc. He can tell you which part of the brain makes you breathe, which makes your muscles move, which makes you think, where the mainstem bronchi are and where the bronchioles are, how muscles are attached to bones, and all sorts of things. I'm amazed.







And the kids are learning German, and he's a whiz at that and at piano! Wow!

/done bragging, sorry!

love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm sorry my last post must sound so mean and hateful! I'm just really grouchy lately. DH and I have been in a funny place since we moved. I'm tired and alone and feel very unsupported.

I do love my kids and love being a mom to them, i just wish i could have a break sometime, somewhere.... i'm exhausted, and for 33 years old, that is sad.

Glad to hear so many of you are doing so well...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

DS just turned 3 on the 9th. It is so amazing to see how much he has changed in the last 3 years. He's such a good looking kid, if I do say so myself! I never imagined that by the time he turned 3 he would have a baby brother and another sibling on the way.
On the subject of potty learning, mine PL'd at about 2 1/2 and hasn't looked back. I can count the number of accidents he's had on one hand. He's nothing like his big brother, it took me a full year of trying every single day to get that kid to potty.
He's a really great kid.
Hugs to you Tracey. Maybe check out the Finding Your Tribe area nearest you and see if you can arrange a playdate?


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
I'm sorry my last post must sound so mean and hateful! I'm just really grouchy lately. DH and I have been in a funny place since we moved. I'm tired and alone and feel very unsupported.

I do love my kids and love being a mom to them, i just wish i could have a break sometime, somewhere.... i'm exhausted, and for 33 years old, that is sad.

Glad to hear so many of you are doing so well...


Not at all. We have all been there. Don't apologize or explain your feelings. We understand and hear you. There are days where when I go to the grocery store by myself, I actually get giddy. Or when I am not interrupted taking a shower, I break out into song. Makes my day.







It's those little things that count.







Hugs Tracey and take care of yourself.

DC


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
I'm sorry my last post must sound so mean and hateful! I'm just really grouchy lately. DH and I have been in a funny place since we moved. I'm tired and alone and feel very unsupported.

I do love my kids and love being a mom to them, i just wish i could have a break sometime, somewhere.... i'm exhausted, and for 33 years old, that is sad.

Glad to hear so many of you are doing so well...

Oh, honey, it's normal to feel frazzled at times, especially when you're very tired and very pregnant.

Can you possibly take a day and pamper yourself? Find a sitter, get a pedicure, a massage, go to a bookstore and sit and browse. If money is an issue, go to a park, sit and relax. Visit the library and enjoy the quiet. Window shop if that's something that appeals to you.

:::::: hugs :::::::

love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yup what they said!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh how i miss you ladies!! You are soooo suppportive!!
Today i feel good. Chloe is in Nursery School on Tues/Thurs for 2 1/2 hours, so i get to go to the grocery store alone and come home, pick up a few things, check my email and back to pick her up... but it is nice to have a 2 hour no-whinning break!!! I wouldn't mind if she were in every day...







: She's not so difficult, but you know, a moment to think is nicE!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh, those breaks are NICE. Deshi started preschool this fall for 2 days a week as well. And 100 is in Montessori Kindergarden in the afternoons. Just one kid was a really weird feeling. After about 2 weeks D dropped out though. He doesn't want to go anymore







Makes me happy cause I would rather homeschool anyway, but he begged and begged to go so I relented (100 is still happy to go to kindy, though he claims next year he will go to "the home school"). I am still striving for Waldorf-inspired (or Enki inspired) home school, but I feel it is important to respect what he wants. If he does decide to continue with Montessori that is what we will do.

We have speech problems here too. 100 has a mild articulation delay and until recently he had a bad stuttering problem. Deshi is a stutterer too and we are going to take him in for an assessment. I know he will outgrow it, but 100 didn't outgrow his until 5 years and I don't think I want to wait that long this time as it really made it hard for him to talk to other people. Desh gets so frustrated sometimes.

Zoyya doesn't talk at all. She is 17 months and doesn't have any words. She doesn't babble at all either. No attempt to communicate at all. We were suspecting a hearing loss as she doesn't usually respond to us when we call her. We took her to the audiologist and they determined that she CAN hear (which we knew already) but they couldn't determine how well as the booth test was inconclusive. She responded to some sounds but not to others. I suspect a mild (or maybe even moderate) hearing loss and we are still investigating and trying not to stress about it until we know something for sure. In the mean time we are starting to sign to her and she is picking it up super quick and is thrilled to be able to indicate what she wants. She is constantly pointing to my food and signing "Zoyya eat". So cute


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like you are having a rough ride right now too! Communication issues are sooo hard, it is hard enough getting kids to listen and learn with out issues understanding or being understood! It is great that you are signing w/Zoyya already. There was this great site for ASL, but w/placenta in my brain, i have no idea what it was... maybe you already know ASL enough?!?

Oh, hey! I got a "job" today... hee hee... i'll be working in Aj's cafateria on wednesdays & fridays from 11:30 - 1:30 for whopping $10/hour! haha It is only $40 a week, but hey, i could get take out one night a week for that and not worry about cooking/cleaning!! (lazy bones) We get take out so much anyway, this way i won't have to feel guilty about it. Or, i could save the money in an account and use it for xmas... there could be a couple of hundred bucks in there to help out... we are sooo poor, but what can i do, i'm here w/a 6 year old, in school full days, a 3 year old only in school for 2 days 2 1/2 hrs and i'm pregnant and i have a new puppy... i can't committ to anything and even if i did, it would cost more in childcare than i would get paid!! I may have to put this baby in childcare in the spring and go get a real job making real money, in which case it owuld pay for childcare and lots more, but i would be working 8-6 everyday... yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

As to the stuttering, my Dh had a HUGE stuttering problem and only got over it with teaching help in 3rd grade. It took a lot of work and special classes, but he doesn't stutter at all now.







He's a very articulate and careful speaker, to say the least. You'd never know he ever stuttered.

I know, all kids are different, and all respond differently to different stimuli and different teaching methods. I guess I'm just trying to say, it can be normal to stutter until you have the capability to fix it, which may come in a few years for Deshi.







s:

Mild or moderate hearing loss would be something I'd be on the look out for, too, FRM. Sounds like you're really being proactive about it and she's responding well to having a way to communicate that works for her. Because she IS communicating, just not in voice.









Magnus' baby book says he said one or two words (badly) at 24 months. By 28 months he was done learning to talk. Full paragraphs, everything. It can just be a matter of NEEDING to talk, or wanting to express things that can only be said out loud (so far). For M, he was responded to so immediately with every "huh, ha, ah," that he didn't need words.







Same with Iris and the not-crawling.

We had our well child checkups today...E got a scrip for kids' tylenol with codeine for what the CNM/NP thinks are probably regular migraines.







Poor kid. He just curls up and is so pitiful when they strike.







He is also supposed to do some serious blood workups next week, including fasting blood glucose since some issues run in our family.

M is short but stocky, E went waaaaaaay up in percentile for height and weight, and Iris is below the FIFTH percentile. She's so healthy, but such a peanut. TOday she bounced her way across the living room on her bottom...sort of a scooch-bounce that's funny but a little disturbing. I'd rather have her crawl, but every time she tries she crawls backward which just pisses her off.









Other than that, it's almost true winter here, getting ready for it all.









love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
Other than that, it's almost true winter here, getting ready for it all.

Oooh, can you send some pics? Is there snow everywhere yet? Do you get an Autumn up there??


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

We just found out after 3 boys we're finally having a girl this time! Yay!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
We just found out after 3 boys we're finally having a girl this time! Yay!


WOW! That is exciting news! Congrats on pink! Can we go shopping together? I'd like to live vicariously through you.









DC


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Congrats DID!!! (or maybe i should be saying, i'm sorry... be careful what you ask for!! hee hee).


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

LOL right now...Josie is way easier than Tristan...hehe...of course that could be ages...not sex...lol


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I think boys are harder when they are little, like 2, 3, 4... but then they are fine for the rest of childhood... girls are little witches when they are 3, but then you've got the whole preteen years and then when they get their periods and all the teen years... ugggg!!! I'm going to have TWO teenaged girls at the same time!!! When this new baby is 13, Chloe will be 16... And i think i've got it bad now!!! hee hee...







:


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

me too....but my 7yo ds is horrid right now....lol and Josie is pretty head strong and ornery but still my sweet...at 3...lol


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Congratulations on the new girlie, Dreams! How fun!

For us, we've found that age 8 is the hardest with the girls (don't have any boys that old yet, we'll see if it's the same). Because we hs/us, maybe oru issues are different than others', but there's NOTHING that good communication and building them up (instead of tearing them down) can't fix or help.

I've told W that I don't know what I'm doing, I've never had a (12, 13, whatever age at the time) year old child before. We're both flying by the seats of our pants and trying our best.

We talk a LOT about hormones, and about how she and her sister are both cycling hormonally already, even though neither has started their cycles. When W was ten, I spent two hours crying to my mother on the phone bewailing my obviously terrible parenting and W's intense issues. My mother was the one who asked me, 'What were you doing at 10?" And I remembered I'd started my period by then. Duh. Mom then informed me to watch for cycles of hormonally-influenced behaviours and it worked.







She was right, but she had the benefit of hindsight and three grown girls.









My boys are a *handful,* but in a good way. They're joyful, energetic, healthy for the most part (aside from E's headaches), and helpful. Magnus is happiest when he is helping clean, E is happiest when he's making things out of paper. I try really hard to look on the bright side of it all, because when it overwhelms me (the moods, the needs, the kids climbing on me like termites on a mound), I want to have that joyful reaction all ready to go.









love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

we homeschool/unschool too P. I do believe it makes a difference...I can't imagine what it would be like if they were in public school.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey, ladies,

My little one is eating something off the carpet (wood chips?) and laughing. I'm such a good mother.

Anyway, I thought I'd apologise to everyone for running like a scared rabbit from the EQM list we had going before. I have major social anxiety issues (believe it or not), and I would be in complete emotional anguish for DAYS over posts I made, wondering if I said the right things, if I was being rude, if I sounded stupid.







It's a very hard issue for me to deal with, but I'm doing the best I can as I go.

Karen came to my house so the kids could play one time, and I cried for DAYS because one of the toy bins I got out wasn't all cleaned up on the inside (read: leftover dust and toy gunk, wherever that comes from). Seriously. Even though Karen was totally nonjudgemental and understood, I was freaked out that I pulled out a toy bin that had "toy gunk" in it.









I have to work really hard just to go to 4-H meetings, to stay at the pool while the girls swim, to keep up friendships because I always feel I'm saying the wrong thing.

Leaving everyone like that was rude and unhelpful (to me, at least), and I feel very bad about it. I missed you all tons but was too embarrassed to come back and let you know what was going on.








I missed you all.









love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it is great to have you back MamaP!! I sure missed you! Everyone goes through things that they need to deal w/on their own... no harm done. Glad you're back.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I think we have all needed to step back once in a while spruce. I am sure we can all understand when that needs to happen









It is interesting to hear how people feel parenting boys and girls is different. I really is. Even though Z is a handful in her own right, she prefers the very girly things in life. No pink genes from this mama, yet my girlie goes crazy for ANYTHING pink. I handmade her some Waldorf-ish dolls for her birthday, but she is in love with the ugly little plastic ones. Rocks them, wears them, strollers them. Won't even look at the Mama made ones









We have her developmental ped. appt this week. Hopefully he will have some insight for us (though I doubt it....). If it was just a lack of language I wouldn't be concerned. She doesn't even babble. Nor does she respond (or notice) when we call her. A toy could fly by her head and she wouldn't even startle. Just lots of stuff like that had us wondering since she was quite small. Her lack of language is just the last straw in motivating us to get it checked out.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

So now I have a dillema. Anyone who knows us is probably aware that I am a homeschooling advocate. I have intended to homeschool my children even before I planned on HAVING children. Of course children teach us many lessons in life, and mine seem to like to teach me that all of my previously held beliefs don't apply to every situation. Vegetarianism. Sure its great, but with malnourished, severly allergic child with sensory issues it doesn't work. Cloth diapers. I LOVE them. My dd's sensitive bottom breaks out in bleeding rashes after one wear. School? I hate it. My 5 yo ASD boy would live at Montessori if they let him.

So here is the problem. Deshi is registered for preschool. I didn't want him to go, but he really was so excited. We tried to figure out alternatives. Nope, he really wanted to go. After much soul searching I figured I need to do what is best for him and not me, so I registered him. I figured it might be good for him to have something that is just his (he has a bad case of "younger brother syndrom"). I also thought that maybe being around more........typical kids would be a good thing. Lets face it. My 100 is awesome, but playing with other kids just isn't his strong point.

So, he is enrolled twice a week for 2.5 hours. After the first day he was just beaming. He had this new confidence about himself. He could hardly wait to go back. The second day was almost as good, but then he started wanting to be a baby all the time. Isisting he was Zoyya and such. Part of this is also because he is newly self-weaned as well I am sure. I have no problem just playing along if that is what he needs.

Now he has decided he doesn't want to go to school anymore. No problem. I called and tried to pull him out. Just before I submitted our dismissal notice he decides he wants to go again, so I take him and he has a great time. Next class he doesn't want to go, then again at the last minute he changes his mind. Too late, he had to miss. Now he doesn't want to go again, but chances are he will decide at the last minute to go.

What do I do? Do I leave him in, knowing that he really does love it? Do I pull him out because maybe he isn't ready? I would rather have him at home anyway, but he seems so excited about it...sometimes. We do lots of other activities, so I know he wouldn't be missing out, but I don't want to take him away from something he really enjoys. Yet I don't want to push him if he doesn't want to go. I especially don't want to pay a ton of money each month for him to change his mind over and over.

Ugh.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

FRM, though i completely understand wanting to do what the child cues, sometimes it is better for us to decide one way or another. First, how do you feel about the school? Does it give you the warm and fuzzies? Or the heebey jeebeys? When Chloe was born i had no intention of sending AJ to nursery school, but after a couple of weeks in september, i decided that he would have more fun there than home watching me nurse an infant all winter. I found a school w/teachers i absolutely LOVED!! I couldn't say enough great things about these women. He loved the frist day, liked the second, and cried his eyes out the third. I never wanted to leave my crying child anywhere, but i knew he was only trying to pull my strings... the second i was out of the building, he stopped crying. He did this 2 more times and never again. The teachers couldn't get over how smart he was, and funny and really got to know his personality... and all of this was such an awesome thing for AJ... And i had to keep saying, "well even though i'm not one who thinks a 3 year old should be in school," other of my natural parenting thoughts, but i met some of my very best friends at his nursery school, as did AJ. The relationships, the things he learned, and the pure fun it was, i wouldn't have done it differently for anything in the world!

I think Deshi will be fine, so long as you give him the right vibes... maybe your apprehentions are the reason Deshi is so "undecided" Also, maybe reminding him on the way to school about the things he does like to do there, such as "I wonder what you will be painting today..." stuff like that. Tell him what you will be doing while he is in school (nothing too exciting), and be early to pick him up... that always makes them feel special... the other kids shout "Hey! your mom's here!!" haha


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((HUGS))) everyone...

We are in the middle of moving because of mold..found out Thurs..moved Sun...my house(s) are a mess....catch up soon.

Lauri...I agree with what Tracey said..I think he would probably be fine but wants to know what you will do if he says something....I think the first few weeks are just wierd...even if they want to be there...they wrestle themselves... sorry am not making much sense...


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the input! We had a nice talk today and he told me, " preschool is okay, but I'd rather be home with you Mama." So of course I said, "I'd rather be home with you too Deshi."







So no more preschool for him! Yay. I really think that 100 is better off at school this year, but I never wanted Deshi to go. I think with a boisterous, mischeivous, active child such as him school would ruin his spirit. He needs more freedom. And he is only 3. Ah, I feel much better about it now









Thanks for the responses. It is always nice to have a place to work these things out "aloud".


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm glad you are at peace w/it now FRM! Good for you!! Deshi sounds adorable!!

So it has been kind of quiet around here, i've been having issues w/my dsl all day, so i haven't been online much today or yesterday. Anyone thinking about Christmas yet?? or is it too gross to even start talking about it yet??

What's everyone being for Halloween??
I bought a Dora the Explorer costume for Chloe, although she has informed me that she is NOT going to be Dora, she is going to be Hello Kitty. So i either have to change her mind, or find a hello kitty costume... i am not crafty enough to make one!!
Austin, i believe is going to be a pirate, although he still likes to wear his buzz lightyear costume from last year a lot, so who knows...


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
Karen came to my house so the kids could play

Recently? Didn't she move to a different state altogether? How is she? Where is she??? Anyone talk to her lately?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

I'm glad you are at peace w/it now FRM! Good for you!! Deshi sounds adorable!!
Funny enough, today D decided that he WAS going to school and seemed offended that I ever suggested he DIDN'T want to







: So I took him and when I picked him up he said, "thanks for picking me up, I had a very nice time today". That boy is so confusing


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Uuugggh!! Chloe is completely potty trained and has been for a few months. Why then, oh why did she pee in her pants 4 times yesterday and 2 times today?? What the hell is going on????







:


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I hear ya...Josie has been doing the same thing for several months...go and comes...I think they get too distracted to remember to go potty and by the time they remember it is too late...I don't know... I remember Lorna doing the same thing.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We are past that phase now, but for a while Deshi would do the same thing. I finally figured out that it would always happen right before some great big developmental leap. Like his brain was just too busy learning something new to remember to go pee. Maybe it is the same with Chloe?

It'll pass, just hopefully sooner than later


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I think it is because she has been getting a cold and hasn't been feeling well. It is soooo unlike her to have these accidents. She always pittles a little in her underpants, but this has been full-fledged peeing in her pants 7 times in the past two days. I put an AIO on her (against her will) and she fell asleep, woke up w/poop in it! I cannot tell you the last time she pooped in something!! Weird huh??


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
IWe have her developmental ped. appt this week. Hopefully he will have some insight for us (though I doubt it....). If it was just a lack of language I wouldn't be concerned. She doesn't even babble. Nor does she respond (or notice) when we call her. A toy could fly by her head and she wouldn't even startle. Just lots of stuff like that had us wondering since she was quite small. Her lack of language is just the last straw in motivating us to get it checked out.


How'd it go FRM??


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I always feel awful when I get in a thread and mamas talk about homeschooling. I have to work full-time in order for us to survive and I just don't have enough spare hours in a day to read a chapter of a book, let alone homeschool my incredibly brilliant kids.







I would give anything to be a SAHM.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

DID, the grass is always greener... I wish i could be working, at least part time... I used to think it was better to stay home and raise my own kids, but i've realized i'm not all that good at it, and they would be better off w/professionals!! :LOL


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

DID I am homeschooling and I am not enjoying it...I am seriously thinking about telling dh to do it and I will go to work.... (((HUGS)))

Tracey...J pooped in her pullup the other day too..we were in the middle of moving so wonder if that wasn't part of it..I was floored..I can't tell you the last time she did that...Jan/Feb maybe...


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello, boo? anyone here?
love, penelope


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Funny, I was just going to look for this thread because I wanted to answer this

Quote:

How'd it go FRM??
About Zoyya's appt. We are still in the monitoring her progress phase. She is 18 mo now and still non-verbal. Still no sounds really except giggles, squeals, screams, and cries. No babbling or words. Still haven't been able to rule out her hearing (other than her eardrums work). She is considered as a speech delay and we are waiting on a full eval from a speech therapist (could take 8 months or more with the wait lists).

Penelope, you said Magnus didn't have any language until later, did he babble, or use noise to communicate? Zoyya doesn't, and it was her lack of any attempt to communicate that had us concerned more than numbers of words or anything like that.

Anyway, we started signing with her and she has taken to it so well! It was like a switch went off in her head that she could communicate with us. She has really taken to it. She can do several signs already and pulls us all over the house to show us things. It is GREAT. Still no sounds or attempts at verbal language, but at least she can communicate!!

Anyway, thanks for thinking of us Tracey. Time will tell us more eventually. We will see the audiologist again in January, then the developmental ped. again to follow up.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I am here...lol

We got moved and are pretty settled. We had to move out of our 4 bedroom house with a garage and nice yard into a town home with no yard and only one parking place...The house had enviromental problems. GRR This was supposed to be temporary...but I guess time will tell. The town home has 3 bedrooms but the rooms are 8x8...the kids have no room. Our room is ok. This place is cheaper than the house and warmer and better for our health but I miss my backyard.
Dh wants to stay here...I want to move back into a house when it comes available..It is supposed to be ready in Jan. I don't really want to move again but...I didn't pack to move her for permanence....I can't find anything..lol It is all in the garage of the old house and I don't know where anything is...

so we have a decision to make and right now we disagree. Dh wants cheaper and warmer and I want more space and a yard..lol

Josie nearly cut off her finger last month and it is healing up nicely. She lost the fingernail and it is no longer wrapped any longer. She doesn't use it but she will get it figured out...LOL


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
Funny, I was just going to look for this thread because I wanted to answer this

About Zoyya's appt. We are still in the monitoring her progress phase. She is 18 mo now and still non-verbal. Still no sounds really except giggles, squeals, screams, and cries. No babbling or words. Still haven't been able to rule out her hearing (other than her eardrums work). She is considered as a speech delay and we are waiting on a full eval from a speech therapist (could take 8 months or more with the wait lists).

Penelope, you said Magnus didn't have any language until later, did he babble, or use noise to communicate? Zoyya doesn't, and it was her lack of any attempt to communicate that had us concerned more than numbers of words or anything like that.

Anyway, we started signing with her and she has taken to it so well! It was like a switch went off in her head that she could communicate with us. She has really taken to it. She can do several signs already and pulls us all over the house to show us things. It is GREAT. Still no sounds or attempts at verbal language, but at least she can communicate!!

Anyway, thanks for thinking of us Tracey. Time will tell us more eventually. We will see the audiologist again in January, then the developmental ped. again to follow up.

Wow, you always sound so involved and informed! I am amazed at all the hard work you do every day.









yes, Magnus was speech delayed. When he started talking, he went from NOTHING to full sentences inside a week. It was amazing. But then, he really didn't have to talk, and he did make communicating noises, like "Uh, uh," or squeals. He really didn't have to do more, with so many people to answer his calls so quickly.

Iris just started crawling! She tooled all around the whole kitchen this morning, grabbing cans of sauce and boxes of noodles, had a great time finding the laundry room (which was filthy with detergent, gah!), and tried to crawl out the front door!! Little chilly out there for crawling knees.

I can't tell you the relief it brings me to see her move, even though I know my parenting will be 20 times harder now for quite a while.









love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi everyone... i've been so swamped, no pc time!!
Laurie, I'm glad to hear you are making so much progress w/Zoyya & the ASL... that's great, even if she ends up speaking full time shortly!! It will be interesting to hear the results of the testing though... It must be fun to finally be able to communicate more clearly w/her!

Spruce, good for you w/the crawler!!! Becareful what you ask for! haha jk!

Rach, i definately vote for more space too!!!!! you can always wear a sweater!!!!! Hope you work it out w/dh!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
I am here...lol

We got moved and are pretty settled. We had to move out of our 4 bedroom house with a garage and nice yard into a town home with no yard and only one parking place...The house had enviromental problems. GRR This was supposed to be temporary...but I guess time will tell. The town home has 3 bedrooms but the rooms are 8x8...the kids have no room. Our room is ok. This place is cheaper than the house and warmer and better for our health but I miss my backyard.
Dh wants to stay here...I want to move back into a house when it comes available..It is supposed to be ready in Jan. I don't really want to move again but...I didn't pack to move her for permanence....I can't find anything..lol It is all in the garage of the old house and I don't know where anything is...

so we have a decision to make and right now we disagree. Dh wants cheaper and warmer and I want more space and a yard..lol

Josie nearly cut off her finger last month and it is healing up nicely. She lost the fingernail and it is no longer wrapped any longer. She doesn't use it but she will get it figured out...LOL

How's the home decision going between you two now, Rachael? What a tough thing to disagree about! ( We have 6 kids and 2 bedrooms, but it works for us. Dh would kind of like to sell and move, but I *loathe* change and would rather stay than ever think of moving! We'll see. )

Ouch on the fingernail! W was helping me shut the car door when A was brand new and she (W) ended up slamming her pinkie in it and losing that nail. It was pretty gross...more gross than painful, I think. Blech.

Ah, motherhood.









love, penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

bump?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

We are still undecided on the whole house thing....P I don't know how you maintain sanity in a house that small with that many people..I know people used to do it but...I am so spoiled...lol


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriffinsMom* 
Hi guys! Just checking in. We are doing fine but two is definitely keeping me busier than one did. I'm still on maternity leave but go back to work in a couple weeks... I think. Cate is just so great that I'm really having a tough time with it. She'll be 4 months old but I'd love to stay home a year or two. ::sigh:: We'll get it figured out.

Griffin is doing great. He still loves his baby sister which makes life a lot easier. What are you guys giving your 3 year olds for the holidays? DH wants to get G a "big boy" bike, which he would love. I think I'm going to make both kids dolls. My sister made them for her kids and they are so stinkin' cute. Plus, Griffin is really into having a baby to love on right now so I think it would go over really well.









I am so glad Griffin is loving his little sister, but we didn't expect anything less from such a fabulous little boy!

I hope you find peace with your back-to-work decisions. I worked and worked and worked when the girls were small and I was single. It was SO hard, but they turned out ok.














I'd never do the kind of hours I did then again...but hey, whatever works for each of us is ok! I was running a daycare (4 kids plus the daughter of the friend who lived with us, plus my two) 8am-6pm, and working as a security person for a halfway house from midnight to 8am, PLUS going to school to be an EMT. Hard. Luckily, sleep is not something I usually need.









love, penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
We are still undecided on the whole house thing....P I don't know how you maintain sanity in a house that small with that many people..I know people used to do it but...I am so spoiled...lol

Well, it's really not a small house, it just only has two bedrooms (which we made out of what was an attached garage). When we bought the house, it had NO real bedrooms. We slept in what is now the living room, near the wood stove, and damned if I wasn't just so thrilled to HAVE a house!

We kind of look on the "one bedroom for kids" thing like a Laura and Mary Ingalls experience. I think it's good for the kids. W would have had the sunroom as her bedroom on her 13th bday, but she got in a bit of trouble with us (we're pretty strict) and now she's hoping to be allowed to move there next month, when she turns FOURTEEN. OMG, I'm going to have a 14yo.







: She's sooooo awesome, but dagnabit, I'm scared to death.

Oh, and as far as the 3yo xmas thing (we do Solstice here), we're getting him a wooden kitchen and the stuff to go in it. He's pretty into Thomas the Tank Engine, too, so we're asking the gparents to look for that sort of stuff. Anything that doesn't hit, kick, or have swords or anything!

love, penelope


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
Oh, and as far as the 3yo xmas thing (we do Solstice here), we're getting him a wooden kitchen and the stuff to go in it. He's pretty into Thomas the Tank Engine, too, so we're asking the gparents to look for that sort of stuff. Anything that doesn't hit, kick, or have swords or anything!

Our boys sound very much alike. He got a kitchen for his birthday and adores it and Thomas is very popular at our house too. I'm not sure if you have this store in Alaska or not but I recently discovered that the discount store 'Marshalls' carries Thomas trains sometimes. They are lots cheaper there.

Jen


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Ooooh, gift time. I love and hate this time of year. We do "xmas" which is sort of our own take on the holiday season. Deshi is so hard to buy for. He doesn't have much interest in toys necessarily. He creates his own fun. The other day he decided a hanger was his new best friend. He locked himself in the bedroom and just talked and talked to his hanger (who of course answered him in one of his made up voices). His food, a crumpled up piece of paper, a rock, or thin air. Doesn't matter much to him, they are all part of his little universe.









Now, what to get for a kid like that? We like getting him flashy toys (the electronic kind that last for a day, but he has forgotten about them by then). He gets so excited and it makes him feel special since no one else in the family gets those kinds of toys. For his birthday we got him a guitar and he loves it, so maybe something musical. I am also thinking about a vintage, tin-like toy cash register, then maybe I can convert some sort of furniture into a little wooden store. I am still tossing around ideas


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

And wow Penelope, you are going to be the Mama of a 14 year old







:

That idea both excites and terrifies me. I imagine I will look to you for all kinds of insight at that point.

I have a hard enough time with 100 being 5 and out in the world. Girls are becoming more interesting, he is figuring out all sorts of things I wish he didn't know about, ah well. My boys have decided they are going to be hunters in their spare time







We apparently are a long way from the vegans we started out as on this journey. Deshi would like to kill animals with his gun (he calls it a shooter), whereas 100 will use his bow and arrow (or bone errol as he says it). I can't even fathom where they would have learned such things really. We don't watch tv, we don't really hang out with other people (except the extended family who aren't into such things). They just pick it up and run with the idea.

They currently spend long periods of the day hunting monters and dragons (with the help of their dinosaur friends who live next door). But when they grow up they will hunt mostly bears and tigers. I always wonder what idea will come next.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I love boy play..hehe..My poor ds needs another boy to play with..he is going absolutely stir crazy here. He wants to do nothing but play computer games, game boy or watch tv...grrr...I don't know where the fascinating idea of reading and doing school work went. I think part of it is that he hates school...perhaps because dh is in school all the time...the kids don't realize that they seem him more now than they would if he worked 40hrs a week job. It doesn't matter that they haven't been exposed to stuff like guns and killing...that comes all natural....


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
And wow Penelope, you are going to be the Mama of a 14 year old







:

That idea both excites and terrifies me. I imagine I will look to you for all kinds of insight at that point.

I have a hard enough time with 100 being 5 and out in the world. Girls are becoming more interesting, he is figuring out all sorts of things I wish he didn't know about, ah well. My boys have decided they are going to be hunters in their spare time







We apparently are a long way from the vegans we started out as on this journey. Deshi would like to kill animals with his gun (he calls it a shooter), whereas 100 will use his bow and arrow (or bone errol as he says it). I can't even fathom where they would have learned such things really. We don't watch tv, we don't really hang out with other people (except the extended family who aren't into such things). They just pick it up and run with the idea.

They currently spend long periods of the day hunting monters and dragons (with the help of their dinosaur friends who live next door). But when they grow up they will hunt mostly bears and tigers. I always wonder what idea will come next.

One of my good friends has been a teacher for over 20 years. She raised her kids with NO guns, swords, etc. When her son was biting his TOAST into a gun to "shoot" it, she realised it was just something inherent in him. (Come and see the injustice inherent in the system! Did you see them abusing me?)

/sorry Monty Python reference had to come out...

Anyway, I just try to help the boys understand the implications of it all. Magnus' thing is that, the more gross or ugly a character looks, the more he's going to call it "A good guy," so he feels better.









We decided long ago that boxes, spoons, blocks, and pots/pans are better gifts for any kid that actual toys. But of course we still get sucked into the toy-buying thing...

We got Magnus a Thomas flashlight/train (handheld) for his bday. They have a thing for flashlights and this was a good buy at KB Toys in Las Vegas (we did a lot of holiday/bday shopping while on that vacation).

We also invest in a lot of Legos...I try to find them all at yard sales, but this year for Solstice we might buy a set (dragons, harry potter, whatever).

Heh on the having a 14yo. I'm so lucky she's sooooooooo awesome. Yesterday I told her she had curves all of a sudden (she just hit 5 feet, hasn't started her cycles, so she still has growing to do...at her age I was a DD and had been cycling for YEARS)...I told her those curves made me want to lock her in a box and not let her out 'til she's 25.







Luckily, I talk to her like that a lot (honestly, with whatever's on my mind), and she just laughed. I can't believe my little baby is so grown!

love, penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
I love boy play..hehe..My poor ds needs another boy to play with..he is going absolutely stir crazy here. He wants to do nothing but play computer games, game boy or watch tv...grrr...I don't know where the fascinating idea of reading and doing school work went. I think part of it is that he hates school...perhaps because dh is in school all the time...the kids don't realize that they seem him more now than they would if he worked 40hrs a week job. It doesn't matter that they haven't been exposed to stuff like guns and killing...that comes all natural....


My 5yo loves the computer. We do "Magic School Bus" computer games, but recently he got a Lego racing game and I *loathe* it. It's useless and silly and I have to remind myself that he's growing up in a computer era, and spends FAR less time at the computer than other kids his age. It still makes me sad, as I sort of equate computer time with Nintendo time (we don't have any games like Nintendo or anything, but I remember my brother being totally brain-dead in front of the Nintendo).

E is automatically pulled toward all the mechanical games wherever we go. I feel l ike a terrible mother that he wants to play those things...but I guess it's not really me, or my parenting, it's just a natural interest in things he's not exposed to much.

/Have to add he just brought me a quarter and said, "Heads you give me money, tails I don't give you any."














:







Laughing my a** off, here.

love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah we have done pretty well as far as games go..all educational..then ds got his gameboy for his bday this week...he loves it and is so excited....sigh..he has discovered lego.com has games too..so he gets to do that a little too...


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
yeah we have done pretty well as far as games go..all educational..then ds got his gameboy for his bday this week...he loves it and is so excited....sigh..he has discovered lego.com has games too..so he gets to do that a little too...

Yep. My boys LOVE the Lego Knights, and I let E do the Lego website games sometimes.

Sigh.

Honestly, I am very conflicted about this whole thing...should I even be letting them HAVE knights to play with? Castles? Anything remotely violent or defensive?

I just don't know the right answer. I mean, I saved all my Strawberry Shortcake toys and at E's age, the girls were thrilled with it all. The boys, now, not so much.









love, p


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

I am *HATING* this cycle. Hating it. I got a BFP, then two and a half days later, my period.







I had JUST told B, I didn't have the capability to NOT tell him, and *boom* next thing I know AF hits.

It's not a *real* period...usually I have to use several types of "protection" so my clothes and bedsheets don't get soaked. This time? Not anything but a "regular" organic cotton tamp, which is not much, comparatively speaking.

I'm soooooooo frustrated, and sad, and wondering if I even *deserve* to be sad as sooooo many mamas have gone through more than two days of wondering, to have it all end.







I guess I'm just venting, I am so sorry.

love,

a sad penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((hugs)))


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

So sorry to hear that P







Maybe there is still hope? Lots of women have early bleeding and things turn out ok.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
So sorry to hear that P







Maybe there is still hope? Lots of women have early bleeding and things turn out ok.









Thanks, FRM. I am just





















.

I even called my mother and told her what was going on.







I have no idea if I've lost a pregnancy or if I might still be pregnant...at this point, I am using NO girlie protection, and not bleeding.

? I don't know. I'm so sad, though.

Thank you for thinking of me. I was thinking of you when I was contemplating new baby names.







I really, really want a girl named Sunshine (







) or a boy named...Zeus. Believe it or not!

love, penelope


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Zeus would be an awesome name!! And Sunshine is very pretty









I say test again JIC. Then at least you wouldn't have to wonder.....

I myself am um, 2 days late and terrified at the thought.

Shhhhh, don't tell







:

Too bad there are no Dollar Tree stores in Canada. I just don't wanna spend $15 on a test.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

ohmy goodness Lauri...I would be freaking out too...hehe...

I never thought I would say this but it is a total relief to have dh fixed....


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
I say test again JIC. Then at least you wouldn't have to wonder.....

I myself am um, 2 days late and terrified at the thought.

Shhhhh, don't tell







:

Too bad there are no Dollar Tree stores in Canada. I just don't wanna spend $15 on a test.









I'll give you a huge







because if you ARE, you know you're one of the best moms out there. It's only worth it to celebrate the possibility, which is why I'm trying very hard not to be to sure I'm not preggers again, yk? I don't want to start off with negativity!









/sorry i that sentence made NO sense

AFAIK, if you get a BFP and then miscarry, you can still test positive for weeks? Is that true, anyone know?

Sigh. I feel a migraine happening just contemplating it all.

The REALLY funny thing is that when I'm pregnant my dreams change, completely. And, well, they've changed.









So, we'll see.

love, p


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Today is Iris' first birthday.







The time really flew by.

love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah it tends to do that...  Happy Birthday Iris!!!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

which is why I'm trying very hard not to be to sure I'm not preggers again, yk? I don't want to start off with negativity!
I prefer the "ignorance is bliss" idea at this point









Quote:

AFAIK, if you get a BFP and then miscarry, you can still test positive for weeks? Is that true, anyone know?
I think it usually depends how far along you are (the more HGC in your blood the longer it can take for levels to drop). If you were only just late for AF then it should be back to normal very quickly. Of course there are always exceptions.

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY IRIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info, *FRM*. I might just test this week. It's driving me NUTS not knowing. Ignorance WAS bliss for a while...but at this point I really want to have an answer. I feel terrible that I've been so lapse in taking my prenatals! What if??

I broke my foot again tonight.







Fell down the stairs, carrying my salad and trying not to spill it. Do you think this blue makes my foot look fat?









Good thing that broken foot bones feel SO much better in my turnout boots or in snug shoes and a sock. Otherwise I'd be a mess.









love, p


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear about your foot!! Ouch. How long until it heals?

I wouldn't worry too much about the prenatals. Just eat well







I have been drinking a few beers here and there for the past few weekends. No thought of this at all. Oops. Anyway, I want to scream in pain each time Zoyya nurses. Ouch. I feel like I will just wait it out for a while. The answer will either become obvious or not sooner or later







It would be fun to be in the same DDC again though!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Rachael,

When do you have to decide about moving? I would hate being in a townhouse. Our house is small, but the kids LIVE in the yard when the weather is nice. We just got a puppy ( he is SO cute BTW) and they spent all day out there running around. There are some really nice townhouses out there (nicer that our little old house for sure), I just hate being so close to neighbours. Wear a sweater and move back to the house









Seriously though, good luck with whatever you decide! Moving is horrible anyway, but so many times so close to each other...... Yuck.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey, I missed this thread the first time around. Hiya, Equinox 2003 mamas! How are our 3 year olds doing?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Jen,

Are you back at work yet? How's it going? 2 is definitely more work sometimes, but when Cate gets a bit older they will play fabulously together and it will become so much easier overall







I bet Griffin is a terrific big bro.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Ooh, Spruce, I didn't realize who you were until just now. Come to think of it, I was still Amywillo on the equinox threads. Is the yahoogroup still in existance? I was just reading Jessie's birth story today. I had forgotten some of those details.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yes we still chat on the yahoo group..occasionally...lol I am glad you posted who you were..lol I was lost...hehe..
How are you doing?

Lauri..I hate having close neighbors....but the other issue is that I am not sure we can afford to move back into a house...there is about a $235-$250 difference because we don't have the same utilities here...


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Had to do it...here's Iris enjoying her 1st bday...I know, what kind of granola mother am I to let her have all that white sugar and crud...but dang if she didn't just love it!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...risbday023.jpg

love, penelope


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

hehe..I have gotten pretty lax with things too...it is so much fun to give them something they enjoy.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

She looks like she had a fabulous time







What a little beauty!!

PS














:







:


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
Had to do it...here's Iris enjoying her 1st bday...I know, what kind of granola mother am I to let her have all that white sugar and crud...but dang if she didn't just love it!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...risbday023.jpg

love, penelope

That is just so stinkin' cute. I love her hair.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
She looks like she had a fabulous time







What a little beauty!!

PS














:







:

Congrats!!
oh my goodness Lauri! I can't imagine...hehe You will be fine though. You are a great mama!!!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

here's our other EQ Mamas


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Hiya, Polka! I was wondering if you were around. I saw KathinJapan posting a few days ago.

So should we post photos of our little eq babies all grown up into 3 year olds?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
yes we still chat on the yahoo group..occasionally...lol I am glad you posted who you were..lol I was lost...hehe..
How are you doing?

I'm pretty good. Jessie is not ready to use the potty yet, though, although I am ready for her to do so. She wants to go to school and the other day we were at the little preschool that Molly attended, and Jessie kept trying to go off into the classroom with the other kids. I have told her that she cannot go unless she can use the potty, but she says that she just can't do it. Poor thing.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Congratulations, Laurie!!!!!!!!!







I hope this is an easy one for you!

Hi, Amywillo!!







It's awesome to see you here again. I thought of you after I birthed Iris (a tiny 6lbs 8oz), and what a rock you were through birthing your big baby.









I hear you on not potty learning. Magnus REALLY wishes he could, but he just doesn't. I just changed another pair of wet training pants, and Brad is about to go ballistic. He doesn't get the whole idea of NOT knowing you have to pee. M just came to me and was saying Mama, when I put my arm around him and went, "Oh, no, Magnus..." Brad got frustrated and sent him to the (only) bathroom by himself. I thought, well at least Magnus tried to tell me SOMETHING!

I don't know. We're down at this point to being negative about it...like Ellliot can go to the playland at Fred Meyer while we shop because he's using the potty, but Magnus can't. That really bothers some part of my heart.









I would love to see links to everyone's kidlets! I'm not on Yahoo! anymore, I lost my password over a month ago, which means I lost everything my dad had sent me, saved pictures and emails, etc.







I'm very sad about that, as I had had that account for 8 years.

Love, Penelope


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Can I join? I didn't post in the first group but many of you I know from Diapering. Jake is 3 born 10/09/03


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

My request to be in the Yahoo group was declined, so I just lurk in this thread. But I don't think you have to ask at MDC.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

sure ya all are welcome!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
My request to be in the Yahoo group was declined, so I just lurk in this thread. But I don't think you have to ask at MDC.

howdy neighbor!!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
howdy neighbor!!









:


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
I think it is because she has been getting a cold and hasn't been feeling well. It is soooo unlike her to have these accidents. She always pittles a little in her underpants, but this has been full-fledged peeing in her pants 7 times in the past two days. I put an AIO on her (against her will) and she fell asleep, woke up w/poop in it! I cannot tell you the last time she pooped in something!! Weird huh??

DS # 2 is not yet potty trained and shows no desire yet to go into big boy underpants anytime soon. Still patiently trying and waiting. But it is frustrating.








His hair is getting so long. DH keeps bugging me to get it cut now because he's older. Um and so? His hair is wild just like his little personality. Totally suits him.
He loves electricity right now. Um. Scary as crap, thanks. He goes around and unscrews all of the lightbulbs he can reach and then hides his stash in various drawers throughout the house. Our neighbor asked where we have been the other day and I asked why and she said...oh well your usual lights aren't on and it's been dark lately. We thought you went out of town. Um no, little sticky fingers has stolen all my lightbulbs. We can't see.








Lately he has been sleepwalking too. I wonder if that is hereditary or posibly genetic in makeup? DH used to sleepwalk right out of his house when he was young.
The other day I went into the family room and he was perched percariously on top of the 10 foot laundry pile that has been acumulating since last weekend. I HATE folding clothes. I will wash them, and hell, even put them away, but I HATE folding. So does DH. Guess that's why it's climbed to 10 feet. Anyhow, just counting down the minutes before we have to rush DS # 2 to the ER for stiches or something. The kid is HELL on wheels. Totally different than our first. Life is interesting.
Thanks for resurrecting the thread. I keep forgetting to check back here. Nightey night. These allergies are kicking my butt.

DC


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

LOL I hate laundry too....I dont' mind the washing but the folding and putting away is just icky...lol


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey girls... my yahoo keeps bouncing me!

CONGRATS Laurie!!!!!!!!!!

Emma has been having tummy troubles again... but still the same spirited kiddo throughout it all. She's now consumed with bull riding. She is convinced she will be a cowBOY when she grows up. If you say a cowgirl, she quickly corrects you. She goes no where without her cowBOY hat LOL. I love her quirkiness.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazzpurr88* 
Can I join? I didn't post in the first group but many of you I know from Diapering. Jake is 3 born 10/09/03

No! Go away!










Just teasing you, Jodie, of course you are welcome! How is Jake doing these days? Did he have a good birthday?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Karen!!!!! So nice to see you here!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My camera went on the fritz, so the last photo I have of Jessie is from Halloween: costumes

I just measured and weighed Jessie the other day. She is 39.5" tall and 35.5 lbs. She is gaining height on Molly.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
DS # 2 is not yet potty trained and shows no desire yet to go into big boy underpants anytime soon. Still patiently trying and waiting. But it is frustrating.








His hair is getting so long. DH keeps bugging me to get it cut now because he's older. Um and so? His hair is wild just like his little personality. Totally suits him.
He loves electricity right now. Um. Scary as crap, thanks. He goes around and unscrews all of the lightbulbs he can reach and then hides his stash in various drawers throughout the house. Our neighbor asked where we have been the other day and I asked why and she said...oh well your usual lights aren't on and it's been dark lately. We thought you went out of town. Um no, little sticky fingers has stolen all my lightbulbs. We can't see.








Lately he has been sleepwalking too. I wonder if that is hereditary or posibly genetic in makeup? DH used to sleepwalk right out of his house when he was young.
The other day I went into the family room and he was perched percariously on top of the 10 foot laundry pile that has been acumulating since last weekend. I HATE folding clothes. I will wash them, and hell, even put them away, but I HATE folding. So does DH. Guess that's why it's climbed to 10 feet. Anyhow, just counting down the minutes before we have to rush DS # 2 to the ER for stiches or something. The kid is HELL on wheels. Totally different than our first. Life is interesting.
Thanks for resurrecting the thread. I keep forgetting to check back here. Nightey night. These allergies are kicking my butt.

DC

The electricity thing cracks me up.







I can't believe Magnus is into Scooby Doo of all things. Urgh. It's part of Brad and I making a lot of compromises as we parent. I would be dready-crunchy if it would work within our marriage...he's more mainstream but willing to adapt to a point. I love him to pieces, so the compromises are worth it, but sometimes (especially here, on Mothering,) I feel totally ashamed!
















:

Willow and Ariadne both were big sleep walkers, W more so. I honestly don't know if it's hereditary, but W had the most intense night terrors, too. She wouldn't even realise she was asleep, she'd yell at me (which she NEVER did in "real life") and she'd stomp off, not knowing she wasn't heading in the right direction. I actually had to put baby gates back up because the sleepwalking was so scary. I was afraid she'd walk out the front door, or fall down the stairs.

Ah, laundry duty. This is one of the great reasons for having older kids.







Today is Ariadne's laundry day, and Willow is stuck with a nice pile of dishes. They're so thrilled!









My big terror of a chore is dishes. I don't mind ANY other chore, but washing dishes drives me batty for some reason. Brad uses it as sort of a zen time, which works well since if it were up to me we'd be scraping off the crusty bits from the last meal!







(Not really, of course).

*Karen*, I am so sorry to hear about Emma's little tummy.







She's so lucky to have you out there advocating for her!

*Viola*, WOW on Jesse's size! Magnus is 29 lbs and under the 20% for height. He's a short guy but he looks huge for some reason! He has little ham hands and still has a bit of baby belly. Lately he's been saying, "I am a baby. I need nursies." Well, he weaned when I was pregnant with Iris, and it makes me uncomfortable to think about trying to let him nurse. I know a LOT of moms on the boards advocate for letting them try, but for some reason it makes me a little squeamish.







So I curl him up in a blankey and rock him and sing to him like a baby instead.

I'll have to upload some pics of him and post the links.

OOoooh, I just love being a mom!!

love, penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

OK, some pics...

First, all of us on harvest day, well ok, willow and dad aren't in the picture.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...sunflowers.jpg

Next, Magnus helping with the chores









http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...e/oct06012.jpg

And, me on harvest day.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p.../sept06051.jpg

I know I have some awesome Fall pics of woodsplitting, but can't seem to locate them on the computer! Gah!

love, penelope

Edited to add this pic: I think it speaks for itself.









http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...ilypushups.jpg


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
No! Go away!










Just teasing you, Jodie, of course you are welcome! How is Jake doing these days? Did he have a good birthday?









: Ok I'll go.......

Hey are we gonna meet up at the mall tomorrow night? I'll post this ? in our Nevada Yahoo group also.

Jake is GREAT! We went on Vacation at the end of September and took him to Disneyland, Sea World and San Diego Zoo. He had a ball and keeps asking if we could go there again. I'll say hey Jake what do you want to do today day and I used to get go to the park, go get books (library), go to the train (downtown Sparks) now I get go to the Zoo, go see Mickey Mouse, eat lunch with Shamu (we had dinner by the whales private pool at Sea World). Oh sure baby we'll just hop on a plane and go see what Shamu is up to today and be back in time to cook dinner.

He decided he wanted to go to Chucke Cheese for his B-day day. I took him to Toys r Us on his B-day to spend the gift card he got and as ou know Chucke Chees is right nxt door. He has never been there, we have never talked about it and as we were walking out of TRU he yells I want Chucke Cheese I want Chucke Cheese for my Birthday. So we go to the car and I'm telling him we need to go get Daddy from work and we are going to PF Changs for B-Day dinner to meet Grandma, Grandpa, and friends Kris and Taylor. He proceeds to tell me he doesn't want to go to Changs for rice (he LOVES Changs!) HE wants pizza from Chucke Cheese. How the heck the kid knew they had pizza is beyond me. Unless he saw the commerical. So we drive to Daylen's work and he get out of the Truck and runs in yelling we go to Chucke Cheese! We go to Chucke Cheese! finds his dad and proceeds to tell him all about how he wants Chucke Cheese. So we call everyone and moved the dinner to Chucke Cheese. Some of Dh's co-workers overheard Jake going on about it, went home got thier kids and joined us so we ended up having a party. Our nice quite family dinner turned into a 2.5 hour birthday party









What is Jessie up to? Did she enjoy her 3rd Bday?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Karen, I have been meaning to ask you how Emma's Motorcycle Princess birthday party went? She sounds like such an awesome little person!

Penelope,

You and your family look beautiful as always
















: newcomers!

Thankfully Deshi mostly potty trained himself at around 18 months. I walked into the bathroom one day and he was peeing in the toilet







He regressed for a short time when Zoyya was born (he was 19 months then) but decided he wanted to be "big" and went back to the toilet. He went through a phase at about 2.5 where he wouldn't go when he needed to, he would just dance around until he couldn't hold it anymore then have an "accident". He is over that now too. Zoyya is sort of following his footsteps. I kept finding pee puddles in the bathroom and I was SURE it was the cats. They have been known to protest in that way in the past and I knew they were unhappy with the food we bought. Then one day I walked in and found Zoyya peeing on the bathroom floor right in front of the toilet







She is a tiny little thing and couldn't jump up onto the toilet like Deshi could at this age so she was doing the best she could. If I leave her naked she tries to make it to the potty or bathroom some of the time at least. It is a learning process.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 
Karen, I have been meaning to ask you how Emma's Motorcycle Princess birthday party went? She sounds like such an awesome little person!

It was awesome! I couldn't exactly pull off the princess motorcycle gang thing... so we went for pink ladies/rock n roll theme and she LOVED it. She loves to sing too.... so she had a blast. Here's some pics.

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...eathergirl.jpg

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...n_ak/decor.jpg

very far from healthy cake









http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...in_ak/cake.jpg

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...k/ponygirl.jpg

And here she is at Halloween as a cowBOY









http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...ak/cowgirl.jpg


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
OK, some pics...

First, all of us on harvest day, well ok, willow and dad aren't in the picture.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...sunflowers.jpg

Next, Magnus helping with the chores










http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...e/oct06012.jpg

And, me on harvest day.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p.../sept06051.jpg

I know I have some awesome Fall pics of woodsplitting, but can't seem to locate them on the computer! Gah!

love, penelope

Edited to add this pic: I think it speaks for itself.









http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...ilypushups.jpg


P - you look so great! and I can't believe how GROWN UP M looks!!! What happened to that baby!!!! *sigh* I is just precious. She reminds me a lot of M when he was that age.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Karen, That is awesome. She is so adorable!! I love the pink ladies idea!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I cannot believe how much i have missed in these past two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is craziness!!!
FRM!!!!! Congrats!!! Planned??? What are we looking at for a edd??
P??? What's up?? did i missread, or is there a possiblity of a bun in the oven for you again too?? ARe you trying? I thought it was like pulling teeth for Brad when you got pg w/I?? Well, Congrats if you are!!! You are like wonderwoman!! BTW, LOVE the fam. pics!! I is gorgeous!!
Hello Karen!! I've been wondering where you were?? Do i remember that you moved away from Alaska?? Trying to piece together what's left of my brain these days!! Emma looks adorable! So mature looking!!
Hi Amywillow!!! I remember you!! How's everything?!
Wow... i have a lot to post, but i never have enough computer time! I'm in a really negative mood about mothering these days, so it is nice to hear all of your lives!! Proud of motherhood & all... I have 10 weeks to go (here's hoping for 8!!) I wish i could have a stiff drink tonight!!! I'm really in the mood! I'll write more when i get a chancE!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, I had no idea you guys were all here! Nice to see all these names...it's been an eventful 3 years!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Yay Tracey!! I can't believe you are so close to the end







Do you know the gender or will you be surprised?

I am due in July. I seem to birth on the full moon which puts me at early July (my anniversary) or late July (dh's birthday). Not planned, still in shock. Thought our 3 children were the perfect amount. Oops









Its hard to mother children well when very pg. For me anyways. Hopefully you will feel better once your wee one makes her(his) appearance


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
I cannot believe how much i have missed in these past two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is craziness!!!
FRM!!!!! Congrats!!! Planned??? What are we looking at for a edd??
P??? What's up?? did i missread, or is there a possiblity of a bun in the oven for you again too?? ARe you trying? I thought it was like pulling teeth for Brad when you got pg w/I?? Well, Congrats if you are!!! You are like wonderwoman!! BTW, LOVE the fam. pics!! I is gorgeous!!
Hello Karen!! I've been wondering where you were?? Do i remember that you moved away from Alaska?? Trying to piece together what's left of my brain these days!! Emma looks adorable! So mature looking!!
Hi Amywillow!!! I remember you!! How's everything?!
Wow... i have a lot to post, but i never have enough computer time! I'm in a really negative mood about mothering these days, so it is nice to hear all of your lives!! Proud of motherhood & all... I have 10 weeks to go (here's hoping for 8!!) I wish i could have a stiff drink tonight!!! I'm really in the mood! I'll write more when i get a chancE!

Ten weeks! Wow, I am so jealous!!! Then again, I *adore* being pregnant, until it hits the 42 week mark.









Congratulations in advance, Tracey!!!!

love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think i'm getting my reminders about this thread!!
FRM, i'm having another Girl! It is exciting now that i'm down to the last 5-9 weeks!! I'm hoping for a 38-weeker!!!

MAMALEY!!! How are you? I haven't heard from you in years!! You'll be glad to know that i've switched over to all natural cleaning products over the past few years. You inspired me way back when... so thank you!!

MamaP... i cannot relate to you women who love being pregnant!! haha i have some friends who always say "I LOVE being Pregnant!!" and me and another girlfriend of mine are like "UUUGGGGGHHHH..." the entire 9-10 months!! I just can't stand the body invasion!!!! I feel good though now... i've been going to physical therapy, so my syatica is feeling better... i walked all over New York City tonight for 4 hours and didn't have a single issue w/my leg at all!!

Wow, just glanced at my last post... how negative! I'm in a much better place now!! I'm ready for christmas & the arrival of our new baby girl!! I can't wait... i'm so excited! I'm siked for the delivery!! I'm hoping i can have another smooth, drug-free, happy delivery... minus the pubic symphasis separation!!!!







uch!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

congrats on the little girl Tracey....one boy and 2 girls...just like me...hehe...

We have a meeting on the 18th to look at the other house.....We still don't know what we are doing. I need to figure out how much the utilities are..and if we can swing it..at this point I don't know how we could if I don't get a job or dh doesn't get another one..but he is already in school full time and works 28hrs week...he really has no time for another job and he makes better money waiting tables that he would anywhere else...grrr...

Josie's finger nail grew back..you can't hardly tell she nearly lost her finger.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, i am excited about having another little girl. Hopefully she'll like getting dressed up like a little doll like her sister does!! haha

Rach, i must have missed something, how did Josie's finger get "nearly lost?" Poor thing!!

What's everyone doing for the holidays... or did we already cover that?
Since we moved into a new bigger house this year, we'll be hosting christmas dinner for my parents & siblings... i'm siked so we don't have to rush around and get out of the house by noon to get to grandmas!! I'm having a hard time shopping this year, mostly because i'm so poor, but also because there doesn't seem to be anything good to get. My kids are not even interested in toys... Austin will be gettign a stack of DVDs!! it seems boring! oh well... hopefully it will be better than i anticipate!! we are also getting him his own computer, i'm thinking these things are practically disposable these days so i'm just going to get the cheapest set i can... what more could a 6 year old need?


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

In Sept Josie was playing in the yard with the other kids and came in screaming with her finger nearing hanging off. We spent 7 hours in the ER...took a whole 10 mins to stitch up..we sat for 6 hours to be seen. It was crazy. She only had 2-3 stitches...so the finger either wasn't as bad as we originally thought or it reattached itself. She just lost her finger nail.

For Christmas we are having both(my) sets of parents come into town, weather permitting. My sis has a big house so we are likely to eat over there.

We have an appointment to look at another house on Monday however..I don't think we can afford to move back over there...no matter how much we may want to. We dn't want to go back to 65 degrees all the time inside and $250 heating bills either...so I don't know what we are going to do. It is so squishy here...but if I want to be able to afford putting the kids in a coop school or other classes (not that we can afford them now either) we really can't move...grrrr..I want to see the future so I know the best decision to make.


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
In Sept Josie was playing in the yard with the other kids and came in screaming with her finger nearing hanging off. We spent 7 hours in the ER...took a whole 10 mins to stitch up..we sat for 6 hours to be seen. It was crazy. She only had 2-3 stitches...so the finger either wasn't as bad as we originally thought or it reattached itself. She just lost her finger nail.

OMG!!!!! did you ever figure out how she did it?? YOu must have been soooo scared!!! Thank goodness she is ok now!!

I hear you about being cramped & all, that's the way we were in our old house, but we REALLY cannot afford our new one!! I have to get a job after this baby is born!!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:

MAMALEY!!! How are you? I haven't heard from you in years!! You'll be glad to know that i've switched over to all natural cleaning products over the past few years. You inspired me way back when... so thank you!!
Hi! It's good to be remembered!







How have you been?

I haven't read the whole thread, but how many have had babies since our Equinox 2003 babies? (I haven't, just curious!)


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, it seems like almost everyone has had another baby since the equinox days!!! I can't name them off the top of my head as i have placenta brain now!! but i know there have been quite a few!!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

lets see...spruce, kathy, jen, is that right?


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi I saw this thread before and realized I just read, not posted.
I am pg. again, due the same time as Tracey, around Valentine`s Day.

We moved into our first, and prob. only house in Japan. The housing market is totally different here, which being a different country makes sense...
anyway we love having space and a small yard. Maya will start pre-school in April, the start of the school year here. I still work PT, I would love to be home all the time, but can`t/won`t live w/o the things my income brings, like trips to the states to see my family every year. This year Maya will have to pay full price, ouch.

I thought her food allegies were doing better but she had some pizza last night and ate way more than usual, maybe 4 pieces, she had a hard time going to sleep last night and was itchy in the morning. She still nurses like crazy, we were down to once a day, but up to 6 or7 recently. When it gets too painful I just tell her the milkies are tired and she mostly accepts that.

Making her some pot holders and an oven mit to use in her play kitchen for Christmas, also getting a jump rope in her stocking. We do low key gift giving here. My holiday cards have not been mailed out... no way they will make it in time for Christmas... sigh.

Love hearing all the updates.
Kathryn


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
lets see...spruce, kathy, jen, is that right?

Laurie had a baby girl and is pg again.
KathinJapan is pg again (see pp!!)
and did DreamsInDigital have another one too??
It is hard to keep track, but i know it is quite a few!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yes are you right...I cant' believe I forgot Lauri and DID.....


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Help!

I thought I'd post this question here, since we obviously have children around the same ages.









My 3 year old is like a little tornado. I'm serious, she just destroys everything. In the past 4 hours, she's unraveled a whole thing of wrapping paper, dumped a bowl of powdered sugar on the kitchen floor (i was baking), cut one of her brother's vhs tapes, and locked the bathroom door from the outside (trick door--hard to explain).

Isn't this more like 2 year old behavior? My son wasn't like this past a certain age. I don't know what to do, it's driving me crazy!!!

She's extremely verbal and bright, and I'm not sure if she does these things on purpose to get my attention or what. But I can't play with her every single moment...sometimes I need to get things done, or just sit and relax for a bit, kwim? Or, is does she do these things simply to see cause/effect, or for her own entertainment?

Argh!!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley* 
Help!

I thought I'd post this question here, since we obviously have children around the same ages.









My 3 year old is like a little tornado. I'm serious, she just destroys everything. In the past 4 hours, she's unraveled a whole thing of wrapping paper, dumped a bowl of powdered sugar on the kitchen floor (i was baking), cut one of her brother's vhs tapes, and locked the bathroom door from the outside (trick door--hard to explain).

Isn't this more like 2 year old behavior? My son wasn't like this past a certain age. I don't know what to do, it's driving me crazy!!!

She's extremely verbal and bright, and I'm not sure if she does these things on purpose to get my attention or what. But I can't play with her every single moment...sometimes I need to get things done, or just sit and relax for a bit, kwim? Or, is does she do these things simply to see cause/effect, or for her own entertainment?

Argh!!

How did Chloe get to your house so fast? I just put her down here!
Normal or not, you have described my 3 year old daughter to a TEE!!! drives me *%[email protected] nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







: no advice, just sympathy!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yup....sounds like a typical 3yo....


----------



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

hi all. i've been allowed back in.
amazing that you're all still here!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley* 
I haven't read the whole thread, but how many have had babies since our Equinox 2003 babies? (I haven't, just curious!)


No more babes here for us. We are done.







:









DC


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
How did Chloe get to your house so fast? I just put her down here!
Normal or not, you have described my 3 year old daughter to a TEE!!! drives me *%[email protected] nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







: no advice, just sympathy!









Me too! And sometimes, while it's so completely maddening, it's also really cute and funny and I have to work so hard not to giggle. Like right now, she's asleep on the couch with orange pastel-markings all over her face. Sigh.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Hiya Ana!

Yeah, my 3 year old can be quite destructive.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

So how were the holidays for everybody? Maya was into Christmas and the lights and decorations and stuff. In Japan they have different decorations for New Years, which is the BIGGEST holiday of the year, so most of the Christmas stuff has been taken down. Ours is still up `tho.

Feeling huge and tired but happy.

Kathryn


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

Ours were decent...am glad they are over and we can get back to normal now...hehe..

We did look at that other house and decided that it was worse than our old one..so we will be staying put here. I have no idea how I am going to do that but we will get it figured out.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley* 
Help!

I thought I'd post this question here, since we obviously have children around the same ages.









My 3 year old is like a little tornado. I'm serious, she just destroys everything. In the past 4 hours, she's unraveled a whole thing of wrapping paper, dumped a bowl of powdered sugar on the kitchen floor (i was baking), cut one of her brother's vhs tapes, and locked the bathroom door from the outside (trick door--hard to explain).

Isn't this more like 2 year old behavior? My son wasn't like this past a certain age. I don't know what to do, it's driving me crazy!!!

She's extremely verbal and bright, and I'm not sure if she does these things on purpose to get my attention or what. But I can't play with her every single moment...sometimes I need to get things done, or just sit and relax for a bit, kwim? Or, is does she do these things simply to see cause/effect, or for her own entertainment?

Argh!!
















They're all so different, aren't they?

Magnus likes to dismantle stuff, and so did Elliot. We had to find very creative ways to direct that energy, especially living in Alaska and being inside so much. (For instance, we have a strict policy about the furniture...all children are highly encouraged to jump off it).

Some of the ideas we've used with success:

hammering nails into a log, (there's a lot to be said for the joy they get out of using a "real" hammer and real, very long nails. The bigger nails are much easier, and we let them pound away into a piece of firewood).

running the vacuum cleaner,

playing in the sinks with the water at a trickle (lots of measuring cups, a drop cloth or old flannel table cloth on the floor),

making pretend "dough" out of flour, water, and whatever else I put on the table,

and cutting large pieces of paper with kid-friendly scissors.

We bought a homemade secondhand coffee table and they used to pound on that, too. We just don't have much interest in buying things that are too nice to be played on or around. The only stuff I'm careful about is that spillables are contained and the baby doesn't get to things she can choke on or fall off of. Surprisingly, our furniture is in good repair and the carpets and wood flooring are holding up well.









I guess my biggest suggestion from experience is that you invest in things that are cuttable, poundable, peelable, mushable, and sculptable. Coloring only entertains for so long (or not at all in our house!). Putting together little "kits" that she can play with on her own is a good idea and makes the kids feel like it's Christmas when you pull that stuff out.

Good luck! This too, shall pass.









love, penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

So things here are going well. I'm really finding the house-hunting parts of this thread interesting. Brad is itching a bit for a change, so we'll see if we end up moving in the next few years...

I'm not good at changes (I think I've mentioned this before







), and don't like to switch anything. Cars, houses, furniture, even buying new clothes is hard for me. I like things to be known quantities, yk?

The *very* exciting news here is that Magnus is potty-trained!!







Wow! It took all of 5 days for the accidents to just stop (really, he only had one accident every 24 hour period, and that was invariably because he got distracted and we forgot to remind him to go potty). He's been dry at night every night, no accidents in the bed at all.

The trigger? We bought a pack of pull-ups that were 50% off because of the packaging being damaged. They have Ariel on them (from The Little Mermaid), and he *loves* that story. They're pink, but of course he doesn't care! He was convinced they were "underwear" and that was good enough for him.









Iris learned to climb stairs.







: She doesn't walk yet, but she cruises very well...and now stairs. For the holidays we brought in a Little Tykes toddler-sized slide we got second-hand for nothing, cleaned it up and gave it to her. It's a little set of stairs, a slide, and a little castle-like surround. She climbs up, gets her feet under her, and bounces on her tush to the top of the slide, then goes for it.







Too cute! Magnus loves it, too.

Hard to believe my W is 14.







: She's pretty dang awesome, I really like her, yk? I know I wasn't very likeable at 14, so this is a great thing.







She went shopping today w/ her bday money and decided to take back four of the tops and the one skirt she bought because the tops were tightish (and cotton), and the skirt didn't come to her knees. Gotta love that!









It's been a very mild winter here so far...lovely. And I found out I've been selected to attend EMT-II training in January, woohooo!!!! EMT-II is where it's AT (to me, anyway). That's where we get to start IVs and push some better meds and do intraosseous infusions and stuff like that. Life-saving stuff, and I'm stoked.









love, penelope


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey all! We had a great Christmas... it comes and goes so fast!! Santa was great to the kids... We got the kids a computer too... now i don't have to share!! Now we'll have to spend January figuring out how to pay for xmas!! story of our lives!
I'm not feeling well, i think i have a cold, and i'm quite large & uncomfortable at this point (36 weeks today!!). Other than that, my attitude and emotional state are strong and good! I am in a really good place right now w/my life... i know the baby will come sometime in the next month, i'm ready when she is!! I just wish i could breath!! She's sitting on my chest!!
Glad to hear others had a good christmas! Hope everyone did!!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
Hey all! We had a great Christmas... it comes and goes so fast!! Santa was great to the kids... We got the kids a computer too... now i don't have to share!! Now we'll have to spend January figuring out how to pay for xmas!! story of our lives!
I'm not feeling well, i think i have a cold, and i'm quite large & uncomfortable at this point (36 weeks today!!). Other than that, my attitude and emotional state are strong and good! I am in a really good place right now w/my life... i know the baby will come sometime in the next month, i'm ready when she is!! I just wish i could breath!! She's sitting on my chest!!
Glad to hear others had a good christmas! Hope everyone did!!

How sweet, Tracey! I am so jealous.







You sound really happy, that's wonderful!

We had a good holiday, too. Pretty simple here, but that's a good thing. We broke down and got W a 30GB mp-3 player for her bday/xmas. (It was too pricey for us to buy just for her bday, although she still got a few things for Xmas and Solstice). We don't usually allow electronic stuff like that (I feel it's really isolating for kids to walk around listening to music all day and not be a part of their world), but W seems to know the boundaries and is really responsible with her new toy. (Crossing fingers that this continues).

We have C this year for the holidays, she goes back to her mom today, so that was extra wonderful!

love, penelope


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Our holidays were nice, though we are all fighting off a cold. We have SIL's wedding tomorrow, then we are DONE with family gatherings for a while









Rachael, at least you don't have to worry about the hassle of moving (again!). That must be a relief.

Penelope, I think living in a place where it is mostly winter requires a lot of creativity when it comes to keeping the kiddos active and happy! We do a lot of the things you mentioned, but I will add the rest to my mental list







Our favourite new activity is to go for a nature walk and collect all kinds of seasonal (and colourful) items (pine needles, bark, shale and other rocks, berries, etc). I baked/dried them and had the kids hammer them to bits. Then they put them in spice jars to use in arts and crafts projects (instead of glitter or whatever). They kept busy both with the hammering and the art making for a long time. We finally ran out from the last time, so I think it is time to do a winter walk. And congratulations on all the milestones your kiddos are passing (birthdays, potty learning, climbing stairs, WOW). It sure does go by fast









Tracey, Getting closer to holding your new girl! (Kathy, you too







) So exciting!

Our holiday was nice and simple. We didn't do anything too extravagant, just lots of little things and kit-type stuff (funnels, sponges, squirt bottles for the tub, markers, glue, paper, etc, for arts and crafts) plus some classic things (slinky!) and a few small wooden toys. The boys got us gifts for the first time too, they put a lot of thought into their choices.

We are finally making some progress on our little renovation project thankfully, and I am looking forward to having the rest of our house back. Otherwise I am finally not so exhausted and no longer queasy. Just a lot bigger every day. Yikes!


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachael,
Glad you don`t have to move again, I hope you can grow to love your current place. It is hard to adjust.

MamaP,
Congratulations on the new training, sounds like you will be challenged in a really positive way. Yeah for all the milestones.

Laurie,
I hope you can get your house/space back. Renovation is exhausting work.

Tracey,
Not long now, eh. I am at 34 weeks so right behind you. Have you picked out a name yet??

Just got the baby stuff out of the attic and went through it. Must wash all of it, hoping for a few sunny days as we only line dry here. Maya declared it was all too small for her, but it would be nice for baby Emma. I gave some stuff away, but we still have a lot.

Kathryn


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yes I am glad to not be moving again.....We have way too much stuff however and dh is bringing it all over in trips so we can sort and pitch....sigh...I wish we didn't have so much stuff but cant' seem to get rid of much either...lol


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

pitch, purge, chuck, donate, set it free!!!!
You can do it!!!
It feels so wonderful to have less stuff bogging you down.
Kathryn


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KathinJapan* 
pitch, purge, chuck, donate, set it free!!!!
You can do it!!!
It feels so wonderful to have less stuff bogging you down.
Kathryn

I might make this a poster!

With 7 (sometimes 8) people in a 2bedroom house with 2 closets...whoof.







: Between the need every one of us has for books, homeschooling (so we "work" where we live), one child's puzzle and knitting addictions, Legos, tea party stuff, doll houses and castles and boxes of stuff for those, games (Oh, my...so many games!), and the fact that the kids are so many varying ages...I try to pitch and purge but it just doesn't seem to help!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah...I am a packrat at heart....and I have done a lot of changing but still...I battle with being too practicle occasionally too. I don't like throwing anythign away that would cost money to replace...lol We have tons of pictures too..and I have a really hard time paring those down. Books...we have tons. We have tons of blankets too. Dh's grama crochet's them....so I weeded through them last night and pulled out the baby blankets and I will donate them to the pregnancy resource center. They are all excellent..hardly used.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
yeah...I am a packrat at heart....and I have done a lot of changing but still...I battle with being too practicle occasionally too. I don't like throwing anythign away that would cost money to replace...lol We have tons of pictures too..and I have a really hard time paring those down. Books...we have tons. We have tons of blankets too. Dh's grama crochet's them....so I weeded through them last night and pulled out the baby blankets and I will donate them to the pregnancy resource center. They are all excellent..hardly used.

Are you sure you're not me? I have a hard time getting rid of stuff (like books) that I'd like to share with the girls as they get older, or that I am just fond of. I have a huge Asimov collection, every (EVERY) wall in our living room (largest room in the house) is lined with books, plus two ceiling-level bookcases there, plus another bookcase in the sunroom (and all three huge windows have sills full of books), crates of books in the kids' room, two walls of books and a bookcase in the "school room" and more upstairs.

I felt really proud when I gave away my Agatha Christie paperback collection, figuring I can always check out AC at the library. Sigh.

Oh, yes, blankets. But here we use them all (and my mother is constantly sending up new ones that she makes, which is awesome but house-filling) because of the weather.

PICTURES! Boxes, boxes, boxes of photos. Dozens of scrapbooks and 5 good-quality photo albums that I'm terrible about keeping up with (one for each kid) plus a special one I made for my father's memorial service and have kept adding to, plus my college and previous year photo albums...

And my sewing craze. Amazing how much room sewing takes up.









Yipes!







:

love, penelope


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Anyone need, oh about a couple hundred beanie babies?







That's about the only thing I can say I've packratted. And I have boys.....so no girlies to unleash them on. I am considering donating them to a local children's hospital. They are taking up too much space and aren't making anyone else "happy" but me. I love them so.















Penelope, I am right there with ya on the pictures. Tons of pictures just laying around in boxes.... I have such good intentions of making all of these photo albums and I haven't done squat with all of my pictures yet. My friend is into scrapbooking and has tried to get me into it. But, I just don't like it. It seems like fun, just isn't for me. And besides, that's all I need is another "hobby". DH would keel over.

DC


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

hehe...I have sewing stuff too and stamping stuff...

my mom is a "jack of all trades" in the "art" department so I have dabbled in alot because she does..so thus I have bits of everything in the house too....

crocheting
decorative painting
sewing
stamping
water color
candling wicking(type of cross stitch or needle work)


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Oh, Rachael, you made me remember my other (well, one of them) hobby...watercolor! I'm sure I'm not good at it, but I enjoy it and have been playiing with watercolors and drawing with pen and pencil since 1999. I got started with the books "Watercolor for the Artistically Undiscovered," and "Drawing for the Artistically Undiscovered."

Awesome books for confidence-building.

lov,e penelope


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Bump.

Edited because of the reasons listed below.

/Still, quitting the FD was tough. I had reasons beyond the ones related to what we talked about...lots of reasons.

Anyway, sorry for editing to anyone who didn't read the posts and is wondering WTF is going on.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Penelope...







What can we do for you?

DC


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
And I only get the two oldest and one youngest. Otherwise he'll take me to farking court. (And I only tentatively get custody of the youngest thus far, and only until he decides he's ready to take her from me).

I missed this the first time I read it. That bites. Personally, I'd go to court before I'd give in but I don't know the details of your situation. Seriously, let us know if we can do something to help. More


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh Penelope I am so sorry! Seriously, what do you need? PM me if you want. There is no way he should take ANY of those kiddos, I would consult a lawyer before you agree to anything!

Wishing you tons of strength as you go through this and if there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

oh no....what happened?? (((HUGS)))


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

P,
I am totally at a loss for words. I don`t understand how he can take any of the children...
LMK if there is ANYTHING I can do to help.
Hugs,
Kathryn


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Edited for the same reasons as the other edits...feel uncomfy airing it all on a private board. thanks, though.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

P....

I'm... well... I'm speechless! WOW!

Please don't ever think he's a better parent than you... you are one of the most amazing parents I have EVER met! It's not fair for you to say you aren't!

My goodness.. I'm just sooooooo shocked! I realize I can't do much, but if there is anything I can do to help in some small way... PLEASE, please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

wow, i'm so sorry about this, p. you might not remember me, but i remember you. you are memorable because you're are one of the most amazing mamas out there.










and yes, let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks again, everyone.

Edited because I just feel uncomfortable with all that out there for all the world to read.

love, p


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

P - I don't know what has transpired since I left, but I seriously think you are being extraordinarily hard on yourself.

I'm here for you if you need anything.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

The new thinking is that I'll take a vacation w/ just Iris...for a week. Either Seattle (and Portland) or Washington, D.C.

Brad took emergency leave for two weeks, and the vacation thing seems like a better option than the alternative we were heading for. (Pardon my dangling participles).

He's more than supportive of the vacation, but wants me to leave Iris so I can "relax." Men!


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

How old is she? She is still nursing yes? you may need the break..but one kid is a break compared to 6... ((((HUGS))))


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
How old is she? She is still nursing yes? you may need the break..but one kid is a break compared to 6... ((((HUGS))))

She's 13.5 mos. Still nursing. Eats a TON, but nurses a lot too. Drinks from a sippy ok, loves straws and drinks that come in fun cups...and uses a bottle for mixed water and juice still as she is not happy to drink her pear juice and water out of a cup, straw, anything but her bottle. (Plus, the girls ROCK at putting her down for naps and bedtime, and the bottle makes it easier on them).

I am half thinking of going alone...just for the quiet factor. It's a lot easier to eat at a nice place or go to an opera (sigh...an opera!) without a one-year-old.

BUT I know I'll stress a lot. OTOH, if I go see my grandmother and aunts (and potentially my mom will be there then), I'll get to introduce Iris to them. Not that Grandma will remember meeting her after ten minutes, but still, I am pretty sure I'll feel bad if I don't go see Gram before she dies.

gotta run


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

(((hugs)))


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I have got to check this thread more often!!!! What the hell happened???? MamaP, i have NO idea what happened here, but please know I also am here for you and you can email me directly @ [email protected]. or call me at 203-912-8383. I hope all is well... i am really confused, since i see that Brad is supporting you, i have no idea what the alternative problem could be! HUGS!!! You are one of the very BEST mothers on MDC! You inspire me everyday, even stuff you've said years ago sticks w/me all the time!!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion, Tracey. Things are ok now, and rapidly getting better.

I'm heading to Seattle, going to rent a car there, spend some time at The Market, etc., and then tool around and visit Portland and possibly Grandma on the coast. I'll be gone for 9 days, I leave on Monday night.







Yay, but scary!

love, p


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope all is ok MamaP, good luck on your trip!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 














They're all so different, aren't they?

Magnus likes to dismantle stuff, and so did Elliot. We had to find very creative ways to direct that energy, especially living in Alaska and being inside so much. (For instance, we have a strict policy about the furniture...all children are highly encouraged to jump off it).

Some of the ideas we've used with success:

hammering nails into a log, (there's a lot to be said for the joy they get out of using a "real" hammer and real, very long nails. The bigger nails are much easier, and we let them pound away into a piece of firewood).

running the vacuum cleaner,

playing in the sinks with the water at a trickle (lots of measuring cups, a drop cloth or old flannel table cloth on the floor),

making pretend "dough" out of flour, water, and whatever else I put on the table,

and cutting large pieces of paper with kid-friendly scissors.

We bought a homemade secondhand coffee table and they used to pound on that, too. We just don't have much interest in buying things that are too nice to be played on or around. The only stuff I'm careful about is that spillables are contained and the baby doesn't get to things she can choke on or fall off of. Surprisingly, our furniture is in good repair and the carpets and wood flooring are holding up well.









I guess my biggest suggestion from experience is that you invest in things that are cuttable, poundable, peelable, mushable, and sculptable. Coloring only entertains for so long (or not at all in our house!). Putting together little "kits" that she can play with on her own is a good idea and makes the kids feel like it's Christmas when you pull that stuff out.

Good luck! This too, shall pass.









love, penelope

Thank you for this! I just saw it. AND, I just realized who you are and am so happy you're here! I still remember your pictures of you big and pregnant and chopping wood. I missed your recent posts, but hope everything is ok.


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

So are you taking the babe or not? Say hi while in P'town!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Then swing on up 24 hours or so from Seattle to visit me!! Not so relaxing here though


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

FRM..I just realized that we were preg at the same time with 2 of our babies...hehe

not sure why I didn't know that before..lol....


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Oh wow, MamaP, sorry to hear that you are having problems. I don't know what all is going on, but I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley* 
Thank you for this! I just saw it. AND, I just realized who you are and am so happy you're here! I still remember your pictures of you big and pregnant and chopping wood. I missed your recent posts, but hope everything is ok.









You're welcome! And thanks for the kind words.









I wanted to add that we found GREAT success in buying M a mini broom and dustpan (the very small kind that you kneel to use). We use it ourselves, too, so he doesn't feel like it's a toy, but if he makes a mess he's able to clean it up. I've also taught him to sweep neatly with the "big broom" and use a sheet of paper to sweep onto, he thinks that's a nice challenge.









The "I can do it!!" phase at 3 is more difficult than the earlier years because they are more able to realise they're missing out on something...On some chance to prove themselves or try this or that or make mistakes.

If you save magazines and news inserts, she can also make her own "ABC, 123" or other-themed book (colors, shapes, animals, etc), by cutting out the pictures and using a glue stick to glue them into a spiral notebook. Cheap, easy, and who cares if it's a mess? She'll love the result no matter what!

love, p


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Spruce! That magazine cutting/book idea is just brilliant, she'd love that.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cobluegirl* 
FRM..I just realized that we were preg at the same time with 2 of our babies...hehe

not sure why I didn't know that before..lol....









I didn't realize that either! Ds was born 04/01. But there were no "due date clubs" here then. Ah well, 5 year olds are fun







:


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

I am enjoying her at 5....she really is my easiest child right now and as my 2-3yo tornado..I never thought that would be the case....







....I wish someone would give me info no 7yo boys...I am reading to send him grandma's for the year...lol


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama* 







I didn't realize that either! Ds was born 04/01. But there were no "due date clubs" here then. Ah well, 5 year olds are fun







:

E was born 6/01. Five is...interesting, both emotionally and in other respects. His new thing is that he "is the greatest" at x,y,z. We're working hard on helping him see how bad that might make other people feel when he says it to them, and helping him feel good about himself without saying (or thinking) that other people are "worse" at stuff than he is. It's not a subject I've seen before in my kids. In some ways I like hearing such satisfaction from him, but in other ways I wish it didn't come with a heavy sense of the rest of us being useless loons!









The last three or four days he's been spelling EVERYTHING and drawing awesome pictures...I love it! He brings me sheets of paper covered in the kids' names, Star Wars words, anything, and lots of neato pics. Awesome!









Now if we could get past the incredible amount of pent up energy he has and the awful cold outside...this week has been very full of many card games, projects, karate "practice" at home and lots of reading and books on tape. He's just wired for sound and there's no way he can play outside in this weather (-35F).

love, p


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll tel you, i don't know if it is a boy thing or an age thing, but my 6 year old is just PERFECT in my eyes!! Yes, he's a little hyper, yes, he has ADHD, but he is such a GOOD boy, who always trys to do good! Chloe on the other hand, goes out of her way to do naughty, just because she thinks its funny! She drives me nuts, and if i weren't pregnant, i'd be a drunk!! Cuz she would be drivin' me to DRINK!!!! haha


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello. Lots of braxton Hicks, but nothing concrete... i know i'm only 37w +5d, but i would be happy if she came out this week, i'm ready! I am having a hard time breathing. I am not miserable like i was at the end of Chloe's pregnancy at all. I could deal w/a couple more weeks if i had to, but i am excited and ready to get the show on the road!! It is like watching water boil or waiting for the phone to ring!!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
I'll tel you, i don't know if it is a boy thing or an age thing, but my 6 year old is just PERFECT in my eyes!! Yes, he's a little hyper, yes, he has ADHD, but he is such a GOOD boy, who always trys to do good! Chloe on the other hand, goes out of her way to do naughty, just because she thinks its funny! She drives me nuts, and if i weren't pregnant, i'd be a drunk!! Cuz she would be drivin' me to DRINK!!!! haha

LOL You just wrote about my children!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
Hello. Lots of braxton Hicks, but nothing concrete... i know i'm only 37w +5d, but i would be happy if she came out this week, i'm ready! I am having a hard time breathing. I am not miserable like i was at the end of Chloe's pregnancy at all. I could deal w/a couple more weeks if i had to, but i am excited and ready to get the show on the road!! It is like watching water boil or waiting for the phone to ring!!









I'm glad it's easier this time around, but I know how much the waiting can be SO hard. I remember thinking that if I knew when i'd go into labor, then I could deal with it...but knowing that it could be that day, or a month from now just drove me nuts







Sorry, that probably doesn't help any, lol. Have you found out the sex, or are you going to be surprised this time?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley* 
Have you found out the sex, or are you going to be surprised this time?

Yes, another girl!







:


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTMOMOF2* 
Yes, another girl!







:

































I'd love to have another girl though









Wait, did I just say that? Dd has been in the other room for too long


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I am with you, 36 weeks and feeling HUGE. We are also having another girl.
Get to reuse a lot of the clothes and all the diapers. I took my niece to the mall today and am tired. She will be here another few hours!! Luckily she is playing with Maya now so I anticpate an early bedtime tonight. I might even take a nap while she is here, we shall see what is possible.
Kathryn


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Not long now, Kathy! You're in the home stretch! sending you labor vibes!!!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

How's it going, Tracey and Kathryn?


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, i've had sex, done lots of nipple stimulation, went for numerous long walks through the mall, had eggplant parmasagn (sp?), had mexican food twice, swallowed some black cohash and evening primrose, cleaned my house a number of times... a few braxton hicks, but nothin' else! I'm 39 weeks tomorrow... i'm ready, i wish baby girl was too! I'm so excited to meet her!!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe its time for a new thread, since it is 2007?? I'll start it and bring the link back over here... when shall we go to the childhood years?

Here's the link to the new thread for 2007!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...16#post7043716

Please send all replies to that thread.


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Well? Did you birth your baby or are you a 42-week Mama?

Love, Penelope


----------

